# Can you get the majic back?



## sadinsalem (Jan 12, 2012)

Somehow it seems my original post got deleted , but in any case here goes... Can you ever really get the majic back in a marriage once it's gone? For whatever reason, I really don't feel like I love my wife any longer, it's probably me, but it's still how I feel. I don't hate her or anything, it's more of a empty feeling. There isn't any fighting or stuff like that, to everyone, her and the kids included, we have the fairy tale life. But if it were not for the kids I would have filed for divorce a long time ago. So I'm wondering if this is just some bump in the road and it will come back, or like a burned out light, it's just gone. It would be different if I WANTED it to be better, but i don't....


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

If you don't want it to be better then it never will!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

To get the magic back you have to do the kinds of things that made you fall in love in the first place. What do you two do for each other to make you feel loved? 

What is your wife's love language? What is yours? Do you spend time each week doing things together that you both like?

Read His Needs, Her Needs and LoveBusters by Willard Harley.

You can fall in love again, but you must take action to meet each other's emotional needs. Try to remember what you were like when you were courting, and do those things again.


----------

